# Cutting melamine



## PieBald (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to cutting melamine? Is a cirular saw the best, if so how many teeth do I need to cut it.


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 7, 2013)

If buying from bunnings get then to cut it for ya it will either be for free or a pretty small fee. When I've cut it in the past just used dads circular saw in the shed dont think how many teeth really matter?


----------



## PieBald (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I am doing the cutting myself so I would like to know before chipping the wood.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 7, 2013)

The more teeth the better the cut, you could also use masking tape on the cut to minimise chipping, also cut from the the back side of you piece, eg, the side that is facing to the back cut from that side so,as the saw blade cuts it is turning and cutting from your intended face side


----------



## BigBrad (Jan 7, 2013)

That's right more teeth smoother cut. Also get a straight edge and score the melamine with a sharp Stanley knife and keep the blade of your saw on the off cut side of your scored mark, if u go slow with a fine sharp blade and u score the melamine it won't chip. Hope this helps, cheersBigBrad


----------



## nervous (Jan 7, 2013)

I would recommend any blade 40T or above... Also do a test cut 1st to see if there is any chipping.

Scoring with a knife as suggested is a good idea... Also don't allow the blade to protrude to far through the bottom... The less blade protruding will lessen the amount of chipping.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 7, 2013)

use a circ saw blade with teeth in the hunderds. you can buy fine cut blades made for melamine.. i have a good one ill try get a snap


----------



## drunken (Jan 7, 2013)

bunnings have free cut


----------



## Chicken (Jan 7, 2013)

drunken said:


> bunnings have free cut


$1 per cut at my bunnings. So much easier IMO, just make sure they get it accurate.


----------



## nervous (Jan 7, 2013)

Chicken said:


> $1 per cut at my bunnings. So much easier IMO, just make sure they get it accurate.



Maybe easier... But not as much FUN!!!


----------



## nch90 (Jan 7, 2013)

More teeth the better and put face down it always chips from the top


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 7, 2013)

I also use masking tape before cutting to reduce damage to the edges


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 7, 2013)

I use the grey tape it's strong and you can use texta to mark your lines. My circular saw is just a $60 one so cheapie one.
Look luck and have fun!


----------

